# Open wound in abdominal wall...CPT code for removal and replacement of VAC Washout.



## jackiekrichter (Oct 4, 2018)

DX Open abdomen with necrotizing fasciitis of the abdominal wall.  DX code I can do.
Just need help with CPT code(s) for removal of VAC washout,replacement and some debridement.  Vac dressing removed. Pulse lavage was used to irrigate the wound.  And wound VAC reapplied.
Thanks!


----------



## cgaston (Oct 4, 2018)

You will find what you are looking for in the "Active Wound Management" section. Codes 97597-97610


----------



## jackiekrichter (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank you Carol!


----------

